

Organized Crime Pays - zaroth
http://www.vice.com/read/organized-crime-pays-0000477-v21n10

======
zaroth
As a pay scale, it's an interesting model. Start under-market, face a thorough
weeding-out process, and end up quite rich. But I doubt this idea is so
'democratic' in practice.

How about a tech company offering such a pay scale? For one, it would
discourage people from job hopping there with no intent to stay for the long
term. Also, it recognizes that the value of a good dev increases exponentially
as they gain deep understanding of your systems. Some company's sure to have
tried this.

